# Praia de Santa Cruz



## heatherestelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My boyfriend and I were offered a two bedroom apartment that is in close proximity to the beach in Santa Cruz. The offer was from one of our mutual friends that we trust but we don't feel comfortable taking the lease without some other advice (we dont know the market at all). I have a few questions:
- what is the cost of living in santa cruz
- is the summer swamped with surfers? Is it lively?

Also would like to know what the general cost of a 2 bedroom apartment is over a 3ish month lease- would be renting from mid-june to september. The place we were offered would cost 1000 euro per month. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Price depends on location of apartment but for what is mostly high season probably slightly cheap, the fact that it's available in August might mean it's not in the best location.

Only a place I've been through rather than stayed at, but got the impression a lively playground for Lisbon


----------

